# Top 10: Trench Coats



## daer0n (Apr 26, 2008)

Functional Wrap with Flavor
Want a trench that offers a feminine flair? Wrap yourself in ruffles with this well-balanced frilly yet *functional trench from J Crew*. The bracelet length sleeves and soft neckline let you easily dress it up or down.
$198 at JCrew.com




Chic Silhouette
We love the silhouette of this *chic funnel neck trench* with swing coat shaping from waist to hem. Fun and flirty enough to throw on even when the sun is shining!
$69.99 at Target.com




Double-Breasted Classic
Looking for something more of a classic fit? Keep it simple with this *double-breasted option from Tommy Hilfiger*, which comes in black, white and khaki.
$64.99 at Overstock.com




Cropped Trench
Sometimes the best route to take is the short cut. This fabulously *cropped trench from Urban Outfitters* features epaulets at the shoulders and belted sleeves. On warmer days, wear it open and tie the belt in a bow in the back for a special touch.
$88 at UrbanOutfitters.com




Gleaming Metallic Coat
This gleaming *Newport News Metallic Leather Trench* is as flashy as it is affordable. Perfect for throwing over your little black dress or with a T-shirt and jeans!
$99 at NewportNews.com




Laundry Shimmer Trench
Sport this haute hologram-infused *Laundry by Shelli Segal Shimmer Trench *and you'll sparkle way past midnight. Just make sure to keep your makeup shimmer to a minimum or you might be mistaken for one of Spitzer's call girls (eek!).
$168 at Nordstrom.com




Bell-Shaped Jacket
Swing into spring with this elegant *bell-shaped trench from Style&amp;Co*, versatile enough to pair with a black pencil skirt or with white wide-leg pants. The gorgeous canary yellow color will complement most skin tones.
$54.45 at Macys.com




Assymetrical Trench Coat
Not into neutrals? Try this head-turning *Assymetrical Trench Coat* by Soia &amp; Kyo (Mackage's cheap, yet equally chic sister line). The contrast piping, oval buckle and inverted pleats add that extra touch of pizzazz. And yes, the cotton/poly combo is also waterproof!
$265 at Nordstrom.com




Travel-Friendly Trench
This travel-friendly, water-repellant *Mackage Knee-Length Nylon Jacket *is undeniably practical and chic. The puffy sleeves and solid navy silhouette add to the appeal, while the knee-length drawstring hem and adjustable hood prevent you from getting drenched!
$385 at SaksFifthAvenue.com




Make Your Wardrobe Pop
Make your spring wardrobe really pop with this playful *Juicy Couture Belted Trench* coat. It gives you all the bells 'n whistles, including a waist-cinching belt, snazzy gold buckles, deep pockets and even wind flapsâ€”just the trick for warding off those bone-chilling drafts!
$348 at Net-a-Porter.com
source


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the yellow, red, and pink ones!

=]]]


----------



## internetchick (Apr 26, 2008)

I love trench coats, but none of the ones pictures interest me.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the one from Nordstrom.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the one from Juicy Couture. But maybe it's just because I like the idea of a pink trench. lol!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 26, 2008)

I love trench coats! I like the Newport News Metallic Leather Trench, the Laundry Shimmer Trench, the Asymetrical Trench Coat and the Juicy Couture Belted Trench.


----------



## monniej (Apr 29, 2008)

i prefer more of a classic trench, i guess. thanks for posting.


----------



## classylass (Jun 6, 2008)

i have one and i love it!!!!!! its black...its longer. i dont like the short ones. DO NOT like the metallic tho. eww


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 6, 2008)

I loooove trench coats. That assymetrical one is HOT, love it!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the third one! They're so classy


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 7, 2008)

i love the 1st one.


----------

